# ND Snow Goose Hunt Video



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is a lil video I put together from a hunt in ND. Lemme know what you guys think. I was just getting used to my new editing system so I was just messing around.






Nick


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Some decent footage in there, not sure how well Dubstep mixes into a hunting video though.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Only reason I rendered it was because a few of my buddies said it worked the way the way it was edited.
Understand dubstep isnt hunting music but like I said I was messing around.

Thanks for the input,

Nick


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice stuff


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I like 'ol peg leg at the 1:10 mark.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

not trying to start anything here. just wondering why did you guys change from "tundra savers" to "rain makers"?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

nice work man. Didnt mind the music so much. I get sick of all the metalica all the time.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a completly different guy lesser.



lesserhunter said:


> not trying to start anything here. just wondering why did you guys change from "tundra savers" to "rain makers"?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to see a smash em up video to a lil Nora Jones


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

What the hell do you know xfactor


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

schnidy60 said:


> What the hell do you know xfactor


 :rollin: :rollin:

I think he is referring to the fact that this is an entirely different video, its not "Rain Makers"


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

I know just giving the x some sh#t


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

XFactor said:


> This is a completly different guy lesser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woops my bad sorry about that. just thought it was the same video i seen on facebook as a promo for rain makers. and recognized shootem in some of the pics


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

schnidy60 said:


> What the hell do you know xfactor


HAHA I know nothing! What the hell do you Know. Kill any More geese? :sniper:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

lesserhunter said:


> XFactor said:
> 
> 
> > This is a completly different guy lesser.
> ...


Wrong again......


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Not at all. Im gonna put together another one and post it up for you guys. Thanks for tossing out your input. Appreciate it! Keep it coming

Nick


----------

